# Food Safety News Sun 3/15/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 15, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 3/15/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* UK MPs propose food standards amendment to Ag Bill*
By News Desk on Mar 15, 2020 12:03 am A parliamentary committee in the United Kingdom has put forward an amendment to the Agriculture Bill to protect food standards. Members of the cross-party Environment Food and Rural Affairs (EFRA) Committee made the move after a hearing with representatives from the agriculture, animal welfare and trade sectors this week. Members of Parliament (MPs) heard from...  Continue Reading


* Cake mixes with possible Salmonella contamination recalled throughout Canada*
By News Desk on Mar 14, 2020 10:35 pm Canada’s Ecoideas Innovation Inc. is recalling Ecoideas brand Chocolate Cake Mix, Brown Rice Pancakes Mix and Buckwheat Pancakes Mix from the marketplace due to possible Salmonella contamination. Consumers should not consume the recalled products listed here: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Ecoideas Chocolate Cake Mix 454 g 8 75405 00243 6 Lot # 43619305 BB: 10/31/2021...  Continue


----------

